# Wine Oak Barrel wood price?



## pne123 (Mar 16, 2008)

I found someone that has a pile of used wine barrel oak slats and inserts (wood pieces in the barrel). It his scrap pieces but he is a junk seller so since I want them they are not free.  He told be to make an offer.  He has about two barrels full of 8" pieces.  Most wear red wine.  I know oak is good and being aged w/ red wine can not hurt so what do think i should offer him for the pile?


----------



## desertlites (Mar 16, 2008)

no clue here-start with $5-see where it goes?


----------



## earache_my_eye (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah.....5 bucks for the lot and something tasty from the smoker using the barrel wood........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That oughta get it.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Eric


----------



## smok'n steve (Mar 16, 2008)

Smoke a roast for him!


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 16, 2008)

I would offer him 10 or 20 bucks and act like you could care less if he sells you the wood or not.  If he thinks you are overly interested or he might have something other people want, he will certainly jack the price up.

Good luck, thats a cool find!!!


----------



## kookie (Mar 16, 2008)

I would start at like 5 bucks and see what he says or counter offers them to you at.....With any luck he will let you have them for 5 bucks.....Let us know what you get them for......


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 16, 2008)

Wouldn't go more then $10, but then again, I'm of Scottish heritage so I'm cheap!


----------



## pne123 (Mar 17, 2008)

I took about 7 pieces when I left.  I will have to smoke something next weekend and see if i even like it then go back and offer him 10 bucks for one of his 1/2 full barrels.


----------



## coyote (Mar 17, 2008)

Interesting, saturday morning my son and I went to one of the marts we were in need of manure and dirt for the garden and trees that I am going to plant. we saw someone working in the out side garden area. they had plenty of last years dirt laying around the plastic sacks broken ect. I told the guy I wanted to buy the broken bags he said he would sell them to me for 1/2 price. I said I would take them all for .50 a bag. he said done. so we counted them. 53 bags. It took two truck load to get them to the house..great deal. I think more like 180 bags,
Now for the best part. I spied with my little eye in the corner a whole bunch of oak barrels that were cut in two for planters, the kind that come form distillers that make whiskey with the metal bands around them. I said mr. I will haul all them barrels off for you for free. ( they were all falling apart.) he said heck yea. to my surpise. so my son and I made two more trips with the barrels we have a huge stack of oak that smells like bourbon. woo wooo..I need to find out more about these fatty's I see posted.. sounds interesting..might have to try one with some bourbon flavored smoke..


----------

